# Serbia Photo tour by -nixon-



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## FutogCORE (Jul 24, 2009)

-nixon- said:


> he,he... hell yeah.... *I´m not even close on running out of photos*...


It's nice to hear that.  

Excellent photos again! kay:


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ (Jan 2, 2010)

Keep them coming! :cheers:


----------



## EagleX (Dec 20, 2008)

We are addicted to your photos, please post more.


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

*Sremska Mitrovica...*

Moving on from Belgrade to another very old city called Sremska Mitrovica... 
The romans called this city Sirmium during their reign and 10 Roman Emperors were born in or near this city.






Ruins from the roman era...


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

*Serbian countryside..*

A quick visit at my cousins place called Crnobarski Salas (translated "Blackmud Village") near the border to Bosnia. When visiting this little village you get the feeling that you travelled 25 years back in time...


Downtown rush hour traffic....hno: this is actually the only street/road thru this village...























...and according to serbian tradition we fired up that BBQ grill...






..and drank a lot of coffee while waiting...


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

I love those photos.


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Nixone, slike su ti fantasticne :master:


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

*§*

Ok, we are back in Novi Sad again. 

This is the sport and recreation center called SPENS, this building contains a big indoor arena with 8000 spectators, several smaller arenas, tennis court, indoor pool, boxing gym, ice hall, bowling... 





there is also a commercial area inside with small shops and restaurants..










the Vojvodina football stadium is also part of the SPENS area....





a memorial graffiti for a supporter stabbed to death in a fight....






























...



































Just love this "billboard"...





the danube river and mountain Fruška Gora in the background...



next post will be a huge Petrovaradin Fortress mega post.... so stay tuned :cheers:


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

*Petrovaradin and the fortress...*

Here is the fortress seen from NoviSad..





and this is Novi Sad seen from the fortress..:nuts:






more views from the fortress...

















































This is part of the lower city that are with in the fortress walls..











































If they could just fix the facades these small picturesque streets would make a genuine tourist attraction...




















I am scared to death by these dragonfly but this sorry bastard was dead (or at least it looked that way) so I managed my self to get up close and take this photo... 






another look at Novi Sad from the fortress..








and a "super panorama"


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Great photos!! I like the HDR ones too, did you use multiple exposures or just processing from one RAW image? Cheers


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Ni3lS said:


> Great photos!! I like the HDR ones too, did you use multiple exposures or just processing from one RAW image? Cheers


Thanx Niels,

I usually use 3 exposures sometimes even 5 exposures but if the pictures "messy" with a lot of moving objects I just use one exposure or I just wait for the "messy moving objects" to disappear and shoot 3 good exposures....:nuts:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

I see. I don't think my camera can do 5 exposures. 3 exposures max, it sucks. Anyway, thanks for the info and feel free to add me on flickr


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Great photos and wonderful country


----------



## Dux Uxorum (May 13, 2007)

You're an amazing photographer and I absolutely love the way you've caught these images on your camera. I normally find it quite impossible to show both grittiness and beauty in the same image, but you've proved me wrong. I am hoping for a lot more photos in this fascinating thread. 

:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Do you have some of Serbia inside - like Kragujevac, Nish, Smederevo and so on?


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

@Dux.. I had to look up the word "grittiness" on the net and I found the following definition "*characterized by detailed, intensely realistic presentation of the subject, esp. in their negative or unpleasant aspects*"...

Well, I like my photos to be a bit raw when possible and unlike other photographers who always want to show their cites/countries from the best and most beautiful point of view I aspire to show it as it really is.. dirty, raw and beautiful...
..and I´m glad you like my photos:cheers:....




@poseta.... not so many pics from central Serbia, I usually don´t travel longer down south then Lazarevac... but I have been to Nis, Cuprija, Krusevac and so on but without camera.... 
Next year I plan to visit some friends in Bitola (Macedonia) and maybe I make some quick photo visits along the way....


----------



## EagleX (Dec 20, 2008)

Great pictures! :applause:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

-nixon- said:


> @poseta.... not so many pics from central Serbia, I usually don´t travel longer down south then Lazarevac... but I have been to Nis, Cuprija, Krusevac and so on but without camera....


Hope you'll make some good photo tours in Niš, Kragujevac, Jagodina and so on... there are many nice places. Or, for example, Vrnjačka Banja and Đavolja Varoš. This thread would be enriched  

Also, my recommendation (by my personal opinion), make photos more "natural" without photoshop. They are nicer. Ali to je samo moje mišljenje. Nadam se da se ne ljutiš 

Brilliant photos! Keep them coming!

Srećna Nova godina!


----------



## Radovan Delija (Aug 13, 2009)

Great photos :cheers:


----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

Amazing city, amazing pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed amazing photos; well done and keep them coming


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

-nixon- said:


>


Where is this road (intersection)?


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Actually I have no clue, it was just that one time I drove that way in order to "explore" the country side.
I just know that I started in Novi Sad and passed Vilovo, Titel, Perlez and ended up in Belgrade...


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)




----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Small town just outside of Belgrade called Lazarevac.
Main pedestrian street..






Beautiful architecture..






City hall...









Lazarevac has a beautiful church stated on a hilltop that can be seen from almost everywhere in the city..





















The old bridge over the river Kolubara on the way to Lajkovac. It was a scary experience every time I crossed that bridge..






Lajkovac is a really small village mostly known for being the biggest railway conjunction in the old Jugoslavija with over 40 railway tracks and some 1500 employes.




So the name of the local chess club is "Železničar" (translated- "Railwayman")



...and this is were the happy Railwayman used to live...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

superb new pics from Serbia....thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------

